# CLOSED Watchuseek Photography Contest, May 2011



## Ernie Romers

First the official part:


> The contest is simple:
> There will be a subject each month, like "shadows". What you need to do, is to take one picture related to the subject and add "time" to it. No matter what time it is, a watch, a clock, a pocket watch, anything goes, as long as "time" together with the related subject can be understood from your picture.
> 
> The rules are simple:
> 1. you are free to take as many pictures you like, BUT, you can only post ONE in every month's thread.
> 2. you may NOT add any text to the picture or to your post. Just your picture will (have to) do. This is to avoid the explanation of how you took the picture and your idea behind it. We'd like to view it open minded and interpret it ourselves.
> 3. NO discussions allowed in the threads.
> 4. NO political, sexual, violent content allowed. Our forum wide rules & guidelines apply for this contest as well.
> 5. Watchuseek's verdicts are final and we will not answer or discuss any email or PM regarding the contests.
> FYI, we may alter the rules or add new ones. We will notify you when we do so.
> 
> The judging is simple:
> At the end of each month the team and I will pick 3 to 5 best pictures and put them in a poll. You, the members will then pick the winner. The winner will receive a prize.
> 
> The receipt of your prize is simple:
> It will be send out to you by priority (international) mail. Expect it to be a Watchuseek related collector's item


Then on to the subject for this month, drum rolls, ....

S H A D O W S









Good luck everyone !


----------



## Metlin

So, are we to understand that we have until end of the month (i.e. May, in this case) to submit our photos? Thanks.


----------



## Dixan




----------



## SynMike




----------



## celter




----------



## Racka




----------



## homathetes




----------



## fondrea




----------



## Ernie Romers

Yes, correct.


----------



## dobber72




----------



## jonbyrne




----------



## naihet




----------



## senna89wc12

a


----------



## Gerard Nijenbrinks




----------



## Dimer

Does the picture have to be made in the time period of the competition? Or can I submit any picture that I think suits the subject? If I can, I'd like to submit this one:


----------



## ctzn




----------



## bob m




----------



## Kyle L




----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## madmaxucla




----------



## Anatoly

.


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Derek N




----------



## TWK




----------



## Btmagician13




----------



## jaybob




----------



## TakesALickin




----------



## lexvil




----------



## artb

text removed per contest rule #2


----------



## 00110010000010011001




----------



## Brice




----------



## donnell




----------



## mike120




----------



## downer




----------



## Jolu




----------



## nikola0406

Can not post without any text. Sorry and please remove text. Thanks


----------



## Deano482

Regards D


----------



## mcfr




----------



## Oliv




----------



## Luto




----------



## Rambam

Profile by Dime a dozen, on Flickr


----------



## vol-tag




----------



## norwestman




----------



## theinterchange




----------



## Dsaat




----------



## Julian_K




----------



## Pachoe




----------



## jsanta19




----------



## helderberg




----------



## Don Indiano




----------



## fenny

.


----------



## igorycha




----------



## Pawal365




----------



## Kotik

http://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c280/SMattila/Watches/LuminoxFieldChrono/Luminox_Danner.jpg


----------



## author




----------



## skywatch




----------



## T-Web




----------



## naunau




----------



## john wilson




----------



## iinsic

-


----------



## ImitationOfLife




----------



## hiho




----------



## _Rand_

DSC_0435 by _Rand_, on Flickr


----------



## cheegum

The King Of Watches!


----------



## Deniz-KSK




----------



## Barry H




----------



## ChronoScot




----------



## Hary




----------



## Sjors




----------



## MoodyKeyboard

Tissot E662 / 762M


----------



## tomee




----------



## Wycombe




----------



## Fullers1845




----------



## got6ponies




----------



## botvidsson




----------



## peter-g




----------



## richardew

View attachment 440622


----------



## leroytwohawks

​


----------



## louis




----------



## desteoh

Deep Blue master explorer pvd


----------



## Babes

__
https://flic.kr/p/5751304879


----------



## tomzack68




----------



## rmahoney




----------



## JoeTritium




----------



## boboo1421




----------



## asymptote




----------



## markot




----------



## GSA5




----------



## ElStyl




----------



## Brisman




----------



## unwatched




----------



## Russ Cook




----------



## Meniven

-


----------



## mooncameras




----------



## timanthes

.


----------



## kimono_batik




----------



## webcaam




----------



## andsan

URL=http://forumbilder.se]







[/URL]


----------



## rationaltime




----------

